# Night time Moisturizer



## anjaleesingh (Oct 5, 2006)

Hi Friends,

I wanted you all to recommend me good night time moisturizer for my oily acne prone skin.

I use Neutrogena BP at night so I want something which I can use as mositurizer after I use BP and does not irritate my skin.

I am very happy with my philosophy skin care line and I use hope in a jar with hope in prayer in morning but I want to try something else as my night moisturizer.

Thanks a lot in advance






Anjali


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 5, 2006)

I use the same moisturizer day &amp; night, so I can't really say. I know Cetaphil is recommended a lot though!


----------



## empericalbeauty (Oct 6, 2006)

I use Nivea soft creme sometimes during the day but i plaster it on during the night to really soften my skin.


----------



## goddess13 (Oct 6, 2006)

Although my skin type is not the same as yours, I love Dermalogica Active Moist!


----------



## beautynista (Oct 6, 2006)

Right now I'm using Olay Complete Sensitive Therapy. I have oily, acne-prone skin and i find it provides just the right amount of moisture, absorbs well, and hasn't broke me out


----------



## anjaleesingh (Oct 6, 2006)

I think I can try the OLAY one..Thank you all for all your inputs on this one


----------



## kaeisme (Oct 8, 2006)

I love both Neutrogena &amp; Philosophy products..I love the whipped feeling of Hope In A Jar...but I have used Oil of Olay Sensitive Skin and really liked the light feeling of it...


----------



## missglamourette (Oct 8, 2006)

i just use my day cream. dermalogica active moist


----------



## pieced (Oct 8, 2006)

I used drugstore creams, and they all broke me out, and my skin is very very acne prone. Right now I'm using Shiseido Bio Performance, and it's doing wonders for my skin, no dullness, and best of all, no pimples...


----------



## anjaleesingh (Oct 9, 2006)

Hey,

Shiseido sounds good to me ! I will try and let you know guys how ti worked for me.


----------

